# how old to qualify for senior license



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

I looked at the DNR site, but was unable to find it. At what age can you purchase "senior" licenses


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

65 and over


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks B.F


----------

